# A Dumb Way To Die... rail safety advert.



## caravanman (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi,

Came across this advert for rail safety... tune gets one's attention so seems good for all ages?

http://www.ted.com/initiatives/aws/dumb_ways_to_die.html

Ed


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dumb in my view...didn't even let the whole thing play.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 18, 2013)

Way to go! Be negative without even watching the ending, which has the rail stuff! That's not dumb though...?

Ed


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 18, 2013)

There's a thread from last year about this:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/53025-the-most-unusual-rail-safety-video-youll-ever-see/


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 18, 2013)

caravanman said:


> Way to go! Be negative without even watching the ending, which has the rail stuff! That's not dumb though...?
> 
> Ed


If a commercial (for any product or service) doesn't hold the viewer's attention long enough to get to the product or message, its not effective!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Oct 18, 2013)

Cute. I liked it. (Maybe because I watched the whole thing)!


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 18, 2013)

FrensicPic said:


> caravanman said:
> 
> 
> > Way to go! Be negative without even watching the ending, which has the rail stuff! That's not dumb though...?
> ...


You are not the target audience since presumably you already know better than to step in front of a moving train, play

around on the tracks, or drive around a crossing gate. So whether it held your attention isn't necessarily a gauge

of this commercial's effectiveness. They weren't trying to communicate with you (to your credit).


----------



## TinCan782 (Oct 18, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > caravanman said:
> ...


Yes, I'm aware of that. Regardless of rail safety (obviously, I didn't get that far into the clip), after several fairly repetitive verses, I was ready to bail by the time the three week old pie came around - and I did! If a train would have appeared sooner I might have stuck around


----------



## caravanman (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi fairviewroad,

Sorry not to have seen your original post! I came to the item late by following a thread from a speech by a feminist writer and activist. I have another non train life too!

Ed


----------



## jerichowhiskey (Oct 20, 2013)

I guess it works as a song, but it was too long and did not get to the point quickly enough about railroad safety.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 23, 2013)

I will concede that the advert seems not to work for most of you guys. I think the challenge is to find ways of getting folk to remember safety messages... finger wagging and saying "don't do that" does not always work. The next time I stop at a rail crossing I am pretty sure the "dumb way to die" tune will pop into my head as a reminder...

I wonder if it can be sung in Hindi, hundreds die on the rail tracks in India every year.

Ed


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 19, 2013)

'Dumb Ways to Die' Characters Are Back for the Holidays


----------

